# Cheap And Cheerful...................



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Got this recently from the Bay.

Described as Oris Military watch - 1938?

Now I'm not complaining - I'm really not - but the description doesn't quite ring true to me but despite this I really like it, bent hand and all. 



















There are no Military markings at all - so Military Style might be more appropriate? It looks a very utilitarian piece so I guess that fits.

The only markings on it are Swiss Made and Calibre 145.

So, can anyone here throw any more light on this piece.

Also can anyone point me in the direction of a new ring for the watch chain - I would be very grateful :cheers:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice watch!

SIRO is a brand name of Georges Christian, who sold watches and watch parts, worked in Holstein (switzerland). This trade mark was registered on 17th Feb 1925.

The movement was made from the Oris Watch Co. (also in Holstein, Switzerland)-

Andreas


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Get it serviced. An Oris is definitely worth looking after, even a no-jewel version. Swiss Roskopf-type watches didn't get any better than Oris. Best of all, 'Siro' was an Oris-owned brand (i.e. ORIS spelt backwards), so its an in-house job.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> Get it serviced. An Oris is definitely worth looking after, even a no-jewel version. Swiss Roskopf-type watches didn't get any better than Oris. Best of all, _*'Siro' was an Oris-owned brand (i.e. ORIS spelt backwards)*_, so its an in-house job.


Did not realize until i read this..

nice watch..and you are liking it


----------

